# Lizardmen Cold One Cavalry, worth it?



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

I've used the cold ones a few times but they never worked out for me they don't make worht their cost(wich is way too high), do I pllay suckish or are they not worth it?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

They recieved a points drop, and if memory serves an additional point ofArmour over 6th edition. 

However, the point remains that other than a 2+ Armour Save and additional point of movement, there's absolutely nothing that a Kroxigor can't do, and do better.

If they were M8, or had move through terrain, then maybe - they'd be effecient flankers then. But they're not, and don't hit as hard or are as resilient as Kroxigors.


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

So i'll should go for kroxi's?
The kroxi's are worth the points?, i found they've been weakened since their strenght is lowered.The only difference with saurus is: they are faster, have 3 wounds, and 1 attk xtra, the only thing that makes their strenght more is that they wear a great weapon. This just isn't right, i mean kroxi's are twice as big, GW is getting stupid and loses it's sense of logica!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Join the moan queue. Kroxi's are better than Saurus for the simple matter is that they're tougher. While you only need to kill one Saurus to remove 2 attacks, you need to cause the equivalent of 3 Saurus kills to even begin to dent a Kroxigor unit - at which point your Kroxigors are still going to cause more damage due to more attacks and higher strength.

Of course they're not as strong as they used to be - that was why they used to be so abused with Skink Blowpipe hordes.


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

i guess i'll try, though the list i am working on has serious problems with the points since i spent too much on characters


----------



## Jormi_Boced (Jan 10, 2009)

I like CoC in the new book a lot. They have three attacks per model including the cold ones, so that is like 6 attacks in the space of one kroxigor. They have way better armor and can have a standard and even a magic standard.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Cold One Riders are like the Orc Boar Boyz, their not worth their rather high points. You'd do better to take Kroxigors, I know I'm doing much better with mine


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Don't obsess over "Getting their points back". Some units never will get their points back, but serve an important role thru intimidation/ attracting fire. It all depends on how you use the units. Something that nobody has mentioned is economic: Cold One Cav are plastic and come in boxes of 8 figs. Kroxigors are metal and sold individually. That isn't to say you shouldn't ignore kroxies just because they're spendy or take cold ones because they aren't.
But in these times it's a consideration.
I tend to use a unit of 11 skinks with a musician and krox as my flank force. They get rank bonuses, cause fear, and have 3 strong attacks. Not to mention that the krox has a higher LD. Then I throw in 9 Cold ones with a scar vet as a hard-hitting, fairly mobile unit to support my blocks of saurus and Temple Guard. I realize the coldies are going to be stupid at least once per game, but their MV allows them to catch up after the inevitable hiccup. And they absorb enough attention to allow the rest of my army to come in and do the real damage. They don't necessarily earn their points, but they enable the rest of the army to do its job. Why 10 coldies? They cannot be ignored. 5 coldies can be allowed to go a turn without being shot at, but few players will ignore the 10 coldies. I figure on losing 5 or 6 of them going in, bu that still leaves 4 or 5 getting to the enemy in support of the 20 man infantry blocks.


----------

